# Turkey Superleague 13-14.09



## A_Skywalker (Sep 9, 2008)

Hacettepe Spor Kulübü v Fenerbahce

13/09/2008 17:00 BST
  7.00 4.20 1.40 All Bets (25) 
Kayserispor v Kocaelispor

13/09/2008 18:00 BST
  1.45 4.00 6.25 All Bets (24) 
Konyaspor v Denizlispor

13/09/2008 18:00 BST
  2.20 3.20 3.00 All Bets (25) 
Galatasaray v Antalyaspor

13/09/2008 19:45 BST
  1.181 5.75 13.00 All Bets (25) 
Sivasspor v Bursaspor

14/09/2008 17:15 BST
  1.65 3.40 5.00 All Bets (24) 
Gaziantepspor v Ankaragucu

14/09/2008 18:00 BST
  1.70 3.40 4.50 All Bets (23) 
Genclerbirligi v Eskisehirspor

14/09/2008 18:00 BST
  1.85 3.25 4.00 All Bets (23) 
Istanbul Buyuksehir v Ankaraspor

14/09/2008 18:00 BST
  2.20 3.20 3.00 All Bets (24) 
Trabzonspor v Besiktas

14/09/2008 19:45 BST
  2.55 3.20 2.55 All Bets (24)


----------

